# Your favorite Sealant



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello all members 

What is your favorite sealant ?



THANKS


----------



## bjungx007 (Jun 22, 2010)

has anyone tried this? FK 2180 sealant?

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...IzmBQ&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Aquartz Reload? Hasn't been out long but it's pretty impressive.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

im going for fk1000p, opti seal is amazing as well but doesnt last as long... but i have only used half of them at best to judge


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

jet seal is a good sealent but i find it a bit of a pain to use, opti seal is real easy to use but not that inpressed with the protection,


----------



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

From this list probably Blackfire, but the one I'm missing is Wolfgang DGPS


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

G|techniq C1. You have to see it to believe it.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I've put z2 Maxi but for slickness, nothing can touch sonus sfx4. For value for money and offers what zaino has would be the duragloss sealants. I love all of these!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

It's a close one for me between optiseal and FK1000P. Both leave a great finish. Optiseal is much easier to use, but the FK1000P has crazy water behaviour and is more durable.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Blamm said:


> From this list probably Blackfire, but the one I'm missing is Wolfgang DGPS


Wolfgang DGPS .. is it easy to use ?

I tried blackfire Sealant :thumb: and Smartsealant . 
the Klasse sealant very bad ..very hard to use :wall: .

Guys I know you like FK1000P but i put the liquid sealants in the poll .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

gally said:


> Aquartz Reload? Hasn't been out long but it's pretty impressive.


 I thought Reload is QD for maintain ? I saw that in http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/aquartz-reload-maintain.html


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Pride & Performance said:


> jet seal is a good sealent but i find it a bit of a pain to use, ,


:doublesho Are you sure !


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Dipesh said:


> I've put z2 Maxi but for slickness, nothing can touch sonus sfx4. For value for money and offers what zaino has would be the duragloss sealants. I love all of these!


What about your Optimum Opti-seal .. do you like it?


----------



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Wolfgang DGPS .. is it easy to use ?
> 
> I tried blackfire Sealant :thumb: and Smartsealant .


Very very similar to the Blackfire actually.
Even heard rumours it comes from the same factory.

Both real easy to apply and buff, and give a great finish and durability. Only thing is that they advice you to keep the car dry for 12h after application.

And I like the 'luxury feel' the Wolfgang products give me. Must be the packaging  But that's just in my head


----------



## sockster (Jun 7, 2010)

wheres upgp?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Voted Z2 but only because Z5 (which I actually use) isn't up there, but I know there are only 10 poll options and you can't include everything


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

Duragloss sealents are some of the best around imo and rival Zaino with ease!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Viper said:


> , but I know there are only 10 poll options and you can't include everything


Exactly


----------



## nig63 (Jan 24, 2006)

Duragloss for me


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

Zaino z5 pro every day for me....best finish on my black car...very glossy and so easy to use....

But out of the ones on the list z2 pro then !


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Got to be Werkstat AJT for me :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Z2 FTW! Nothing has attracted so many comments, as many turned heads or lasted quite as long. I miss it!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Bailes said:


> Duragloss sealents are some of the best around imo and rival Zaino with ease!


Not in my experience I'm afraid..

Zaino Z2 in my opinion is the best sealant there is.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Z2 FTW! Nothing has attracted so many comments, as many turned heads or lasted quite as long. *I miss it*!


Well buy some more then :thumb: (and no, I'm not on commission :lol


----------



## Hman (Jul 29, 2010)

bjungx007 said:


> has anyone tried this? FK 2180 sealant?
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...IzmBQ&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0


Yeah! I did. Its not that long-lasting but a perfect prep for a couple of layers of 1000p, if U don't like the more aggressive #215 and #218.

Greetings from Berlin, Hermann


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

What about Nanolex Maxi? The Professional sealant is a serious rival to C1 and Aquartz. 

Alan W


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Alan W said:


> What about Nanolex Maxi? The Professional sealant is a serious rival to C1 and Aquartz.
> 
> Alan W


Hi Alan W , I want to put them but only 10 poll options and I can't include everything


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Hi Alan W , I want to put them but only 10 poll options and I can't include everything


Ah, didn't know that - no problem. 

I voted Other! 

Alan W


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

FK1000P for me


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Gtechniq C1


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Werkstat Acrylic Jett for me although seriously tempted with the gtechniq C1


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Really like the Blackfire sealent and Menzerna FMJ. I find both of them really easy to use and give a slick finish too.


----------



## feslope (Aug 16, 2009)

UPGP is my favorite.


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

Of all the sealants that I've tried (most if not all), these 3 I still use regularly: Blackfire Wet Diamond, Optimum Opti-Seal, and Menzerna Power Lock.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Amused said:


> Of all the sealants that I've tried (most if not all), these 3 I still use regularly: Blackfire Wet Diamond, Optimum Opti-Seal, and Menzerna Power Lock.


you can choice all of them !
Multiple Choice Poll .


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Nanolex and Gtechniq


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> you can choice all of them !
> Multiple Choice Poll .


Too late 



DIESEL DAVE said:


> Nanolex and Gtechniq


Nanolex's and G|Techniq's offerings are products that I'd consider "Coatings" rather than sealants. I'd clump Aquartz's Paint & Glass and Optimum's Opti-Coat in that category as well. They're not really sealants as much as semi-permanent layers. Maybe I'm splitting hairs, but I still consider sealants as an enthusiast's/show product, while coatings are professional treatments for customers who don't reapply for beauty and protection every 2-3 months.

@DIESEL DAVE - sorry to jack your post, but it was a good segue to what I've been thinking about :thumb:


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

Liquid sealant would be DG 501 or track claw


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Amused said:


> Nanolex's and G|Techniq's offerings are products that I'd consider "Coatings" rather than sealants. I'd clump Aquartz's Paint & Glass and Optimum's Opti-Coat in that category as well. They're not really sealants as much as semi-permanent layers. Maybe I'm splitting hairs, but I still consider sealants as an enthusiast's/show product, while coatings are professional treatments for customers


I understand where your coming from, these companys do have a range of `Pro` products but Nanolex Spray Sealant, Gtechniq C2 and Aquartz`s (your suggestion) Reload `sealants` are definately not only for professional use (although they do give professional results )


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> I understand where your coming from, these companys do have a range of `Pro` products but Nanolex Spray Sealant, Gtechniq C2 and Aquartz`s (your suggestion) Reload `sealants` are definately not only for professional use (although they do give professional results )


You've got a good point. My thoughts were more towards C1, Pro Paint Sealant, and Paint & Glass Coating...any of their products that claim 18 months+ protection.

Of the ones you've mentioned, Reload and Nanolex's Spray Sealant are probably the only ones I'd consider sealants...C2 being marketed as a quick detailer immediately rules it out for me.

I'd love to try out Reload and Spray Sealant, but neither company has a US retailer that stocks any or all of their products. It's just too expensive to ship 1 product over from the UK at a time. Fortunately, I wanted to try a handful of G|Techniq's products, so transatlantic shipping wasn't too unreasonable.


----------



## spenstar (May 11, 2010)

For me Carlack twins + Nanolex Premium spray sealant.


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Ultimata Paintwork Protector for me.....:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Zaino nothing can touch it in terms of ease of use and durability giving how easy it is to apply even in cold conditions.


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Zaino nothing can touch it in terms of ease of use and durability giving how easy it is to apply even in cold conditions.


You've never tried Gtechniq then


----------



## zoomzoom mazda5 (Nov 6, 2007)

Blackfire Wet Diamond:thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Amused said:


> Of the ones you've mentioned, Reload and Nanolex's Spray Sealant are probably the only ones I'd consider sealants...C2 being marketed as a quick detailer immediately rules it out for me.
> I'd love to try out Reload and Spray Sealant,


No no my friend, C2 is very similar in origin and use as Reload, are you not being confused with C3 ?
C2 is an absolutely fantastic product and promise you that your money will not be wasted buying it. :thumb:


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> No no my friend, C2 is very similar in origin and use as Reload, are you not being confused with C3 ?
> C2 is an absolutely fantastic product and promise you that your money will not be wasted buying it. :thumb:


Nope, not confused 

C2 Liquid Crystal Quick Detailing Spray
C3 Smart Carnauba
Both are marketed as QDs. However, C2 may perform as well as a true sealant. I'm not questioning its quality...I just don't put it in the same category as Reload or the other "sealants' in the poll.

EDIT: By the way, I voted BFWD :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Amused said:


> Nope, not confused
> 
> C2 Liquid Crystal Quick Detailing Spray
> C3 Smart Carnauba
> Both are marketed as QDs.


Sorry bud don`t want to labour the point but C2 is a sealant in the concentrate form and less so when diluted.
I got and used C2 (in both forms) & 3 for well over 2 yrs and well aware of what they are. 

http://www.gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/exterior-coatings/c2-liquid-crystal-concentrate/


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Sorry bud don`t want to labour the point but C2 is a sealant in the concentrate form and less so when diluted.
> 
> http://www.gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/exterior-coatings/c2-liquid-crystal-concentrate/


I can also confirm this Amused. 

Take a closer look at the C2 Concentrate (100ml) and you would use 50ml neat, or concentrated, to do the car and then use the remaining 50ml diluted 1:20 as a quick detailer and to top up the original C2 layer.

Alan W


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Sorry bud don`t want to labour the point but C2 is a sealant in the concentrate form and less so when diluted.
> I got and used C2 (in both forms) & 3 for well over 2 yrs and well aware of what they are.
> 
> http://www.gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/exterior-coatings/c2-liquid-crystal-concentrate/





Alan W said:


> I can also confirm this Amused.
> 
> Take a closer look at the C2 Concentrate (100ml) and you would use 50ml neat, or concentrated, to do the car and then use the remaining 50ml diluted 1:20 as a quick detailer and to top up the original C2 layer.
> 
> Alan W


:thumb:
I guess I didn't consider the "Concentrate" as a standalone product. I figured it wouldn't be suitable when used undiluted. That does put a new flavor on the table.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Here's the Concentrate:










Here's the diluted Quick Detailer:










Hope that helps,

Alan W

Thanks to Andrew for the photos!


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Menzerna Power Lock is my choice, second choice is BF Wet Diamond.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Carlack - Long Life Sealant


----------

